

Harmonix: How 'horrendous failure' led to Rock Band - johnrob
http://money.cnn.com/2009/09/03/smallbusiness/harmonix_rock_band_startup_story/index.htm?

======
gruseom
This is a good story, despite an annoying interview format. I'm reminded of
the point PG has been making that determination is more important than
intelligence. Not that these guys aren't smart.

------
jamesk2
Their first games were called "Frequency" & "Amplitude" - a bit hard to
market! And yes, they did not sell well.

